# "Creative" Strain Names



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 15, 2020)

I just got some _indica_ strain from my dispensary.  It is called "Gorilla Cake".  Who on earth devises these names?  I have had "Codeine Dream", "F ck Tr mp" and "Jet Fuel".  I thought "Girl Scout Cookies" was a goofy name when I first saw it.  Seed Supreme has "CBD Spliff Berry". I like the name "Kosher Kush".


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 15, 2020)

Guess it breeders choice when it comes to the namin conventions, but can seem a little immature.

Am going to cross a couple of my strains soon (coloidal silver) and guess i'll need to call the resulting child plant 'something'.. 
Maybe start a poll for names.. lol


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2020)

I bred Bodhi's Yo mama to Snowhigh's General Ho. But, Yo Mama's a Ho might be going too far


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 15, 2020)

You know with certain groups, a name like that will be a great marketng pitch... lol
'Yo mama's a ho' ; Five seeds for 30 bucks.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 15, 2020)

"Yo mama's a ho", if it's a sativa, i'll buy some.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

Too many names... frustrating when someone names a plant that isn't stabilized or at least from a repeatable cross, gets so confusing, obviously there end up being repeats of multiple vastly different genetic stock being given the same name....

I appreciate @umbra mostly calling his work by the actual cross description.  Then a unique phenotype can get a "cut name" but I wouldn't call it a strain yet; it's a good pheno of a known but so far not stabilized lineage. Make sense?

One of my reliable plants is a Lemon Skunk and Kosher Kush offspring (that one was originally sold in SoCal as "jew gold" but the name was changed when a commercial breeder picked it up for genetic stock ***edit this is not quite right see umbra's info below***) and has the name Golden Lemons; the cross is repeatable as the breeder knows the parents - not just the parent strain, but the ACTUAL, INDIVIDUAL PARENT- and has the ability to do it again. Like, if you and your sibling married another pair of siblings, the cousins in the next generation aren't automatically identical. They're unique!

So the Golden Lemons INDIVIDUAL I have was assigned a cut name by someone who popped a lot of seeds as chose a nice plant to represent the cross, and called it Glitter Spray Cut.

Another one I have is called Honey Badger Cut of a probably 30 year old soma strain, this cutting has been passed down a long time

Couple days ago umbra n I were talking trash on my log and I guess one of the phenos of one of his crosses that popped up in my garden is now the Sex&Candy cut... It ain't a strain til it's predictably repeatable! But heck ya love me some goofy cut IDs!


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2020)

Kosher Kush and Jew Gold are the same plant strain but different phenotypes according to NorCalHal


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 15, 2020)

umbra said:


> Kosher Kush and Jew Gold are the same plant strain but different phenotypes according to NorCalHal


I recall seeing that name and thinking that there was no way in heIl I would say it aloud, except if the strain was invented by a Jewish breeder with a morbid sense of humor like mine.  I would name a black strain (e.g. a Black Domina cross) Bête Noire, perhaps Black Shuck.

Where did NorCalHal disappear?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

Ahhhh bete noire is the cut name i was gonna use for my favorite offspring of black Indica crossed with a male from umbra's Box o Chocolate lolol it's my favorite cake


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 15, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Ahhhh bete noire is the cut name i was gonna use for my favorite offspring of black Indica crossed with a male from umbra's Box o Chocolate lolol it's my favorite cake


Mmmmm...chocolate cake...


----------



## Keef (Apr 15, 2020)

It Ain't fancy but I bred one I call The Mudhole Pink -- Waiting on seed to The Purple Rose !-- I bred the mother and father of the pink too !- In Texas -- with the jack boot of prohibition on my throat !-- Prohibition ?-- Here's your finger !


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2020)

YYZ Skinhead said:


> I recall seeing that name and thinking that there was no way in heIl I would say it aloud, except if the strain was invented by a Jewish breeder with a morbid sense of humor like mine.  I would name a black strain (e.g. a Black Domina cross) Bête Noire, perhaps Black Shuck.
> 
> Where did NorCalHal disappear?


No NCH is busy making money and growing lots of pot. Probably close to 100 employees by now.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

Keef said:


> It Ain't fancy but I bred one I call The Mudhole Pink -- Waiting on seed to The Purple Rose !-- I bred the mother and father of the pink too !- In Texas -- with the jack boot of prohibition on my throat !-- Prohibition ?-- Here's your finger !


Keef you know that variety of tomato called Mortgage Lifter? You got Prohibition Lifter.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

umbra said:


> Kosher Kush and Jew Gold are the same plant strain but different phenotypes according to NorCalHal


Did that generation as a whole ever get a strain name or was it recorded as simply a cross that yielded those named cuts?


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 15, 2020)

When I grow something I'm proud of I call it the mountain cut of whatever parent it most closely resembles,  you know, like Mountain cookies or Mountain Glue or the like.  Umbra does it right but then I have to decipher his abbreviations.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 15, 2020)

I've got a couple I called Attic Cut too,  save that nickname for the happiest squat fat heat tolerant little shrubs of glee.


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Did that generation as a whole ever get a strain name or was it recorded as simply a cross that yielded those named cuts?[/QUOTE  According to NCH, both phenotypes came from his 1 pack and both were keepers. He named the 2nd pheno Jew Gold.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 16, 2020)

umbra said:


> No NCH is busy making money and growing lots of pot. Probably close to 100 employees by now.


Good to know.  He was one of my fav locals and he knows everything about growing in CA.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2021)

Now that's funny. 
How about "Street Walker OG".


----------

